# Meyers plow on a 1997 F 150



## good man (Aug 1, 2013)

I purchased a 2000 Meyers 7'6" plow for my 1997 Ford 150 and was wondering on how to beef up the front suspension. I was told to adjust the torsion bars or can I install coil spring? Thanks, Larry


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you attempted to search the forum at all?


----------



## good man (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry. I didn't have a lot of time so I figured if I asked a question maybe someone could help me.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

It's only August, you've got time...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

anything but timbrens and you will need to align it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Meyers? So you bought more than one?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

See if you can get coil over shocks for it. Might help a little.


----------



## johnnysnok (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a 1999 F-150 with a 7' Meyers which i have been plowing with for 12 years and i have never touched the front end. I have my tires rotated and my front end checked once a year and nothing has ever had to be adjusted.

I also have not beefed up the front end, 3 years ago i bought a set of wings and when they are on i can certainly feel the extra weight but i do not always have them on.

Others will have different opinions but I feel my stock F-150 has been more than just ok.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Gotta love the "search the forum" police. No help, just WAAAHHHH.....

I'm in agreement Johnny that the stock front end will hold up.


----------



## good man (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you for the help. I got the plow on it and I found out it that the Ford frontend is strong enough to handle the load. Thank again. Larry


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, a 7'6 meyer shouldn't be too heavy.


----------

